# I really like these shoes :(



## Pink_minx (Nov 11, 2005)

*But are damn expensive! They are all steve madden shoes and I love wedges. I like stelleto shoes to I think thats how you spell it but I cant walk in them since I will end up wobbling and spranging my ankle hehe. What do you girls think I should get if you had to choose TWO of them!?*

*#1*






*#2*





*#3*


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 11, 2005)

They're gorgeous! I'll choose #1 and #2. #3 looks too high for me for open-toe shoes. *sigh* If only I can wear them here in Singapore. It's too hot to wear boots!


----------



## dreams (Nov 11, 2005)

I would choose 1 and 2 aswell...only coz I don't really like open toes....I love boots!!! 

Too bad they're expensive....maybe you could get similar ones which are cheaper?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 11, 2005)

OMG, I  love the first one.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2005)

And I would get #3 because I'm a sucker for retro style shoes!


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 11, 2005)

id buy #1 but i already have #3, not as practical as boots but i too am a sucker for retro style


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 12, 2005)

#1 and #3. #2 just seems to plain to me, the heel on it looks unfinished. #1 becouse I realy like the detail all over it. And #3 becouse its just way too darn cute!!! I love it that its an open toe thats also a wedge.


----------



## jeanna (Nov 14, 2005)

i LOVE #1


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 14, 2005)

#1 and #3.  I like #2, but it's pointless to get two pairs of boots, that look -that- similar.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 16, 2005)

LOVE 1 and 3!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 16, 2005)

i love #1 and #3...i love the retro look of #3


----------



## AprilBomb (Nov 17, 2005)

1 & 3 baby.  They have the most personality.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 17, 2005)

One and three.Three is hotttt.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah I think one and three too then! Number 2 is kind of boring.  Hopefully I get them for christmas!!


----------

